# Rubik blindfold in the record guinnes show



## rubikaz (Apr 27, 2008)

Last 10th April I appeared in a TV show. I tried to beat the Guinness record in blindfold cubing. I was almost sure that I was not able to beat it but they offered me to go and they paid me some money so I accepted. 

You have 10 minutes to memorize the cube and then you have to solve it as fast as you can. The cube you use is a new one (they open the box in the tv show). Here you have the video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SThJ0eioMlk

It was very funny and I met some peculiar persons (the cat man, the man with more tatoos, the wolf boy, the woman with more piercings, etc).

I think that Danyang Chen has the Guinness record in 41 seconds but I am not sure.


Have fun


----------



## Rosson91 (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm italian and I saw the show. yuo've been very good because it's very difficult to be fast with a new cube.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 27, 2008)

So what record is this? (Got a link?)

For a new cube, that exec must be pretty good. If only they had lubed it a bit...

Anyhow, try speed BLD.


----------



## Dene (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh wow, well done! That must have been tough with a fresh cube.


----------



## rubikaz (Apr 27, 2008)

Lucas, it is very difficult to do speed BLD if you only have 10 minutes memorization. I know that the guy that got the Guinness record (Danyang Chen but I'm not sure) used only 3 minutes so he didn't do speed BLD but sure he used a faster method than me. He also used a new cube


----------



## pjk (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice solve for straight out of the box. Congrats.


----------



## Karthik (Apr 28, 2008)

You finger tricks look so different.
Anyway good job.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Apr 28, 2008)

You must've been so pressured not to get a DNF.. 

anyway, really cool job


----------



## SajberPinGu (Apr 28, 2008)

karthikputhraya:
If your read his post you could see that he got a brand cube right out of the box.
*hint hint*
Very few of them are fingertrick friendly


----------



## Karthik (Apr 28, 2008)

SajberPinGu said:


> karthikputhraya:
> If your read his post you could see that he got a brand cube right out of the box.
> *hint hint*
> Very few of them are fingertrick friendly


No.Look at the cubes with which he is solving on his bed,etc..I am sure they are lubed.
Anyway, it doesn't matter as long as he is good.


----------



## rubikaz (Apr 28, 2008)

My fingertricks are a little different, it is true 

Anycase, when I was solving the cube in bed I have not practise speedsolving for several weeks, I was only practising blindfold so I can move the cube better.


----------

